# water levels in northern ND



## shawn114 (Aug 22, 2003)

has the cando area had alot of water in the past couple of months? I have been watching radar and it seem that there was alot of rain in the are. any input?


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I think it would be 'wishful thinking" to assume there has been much rain in ND this Summer and Fall.


----------



## dakota_native (May 6, 2003)

it is wishful thinking, there isn't much water out there at all, anywhere, but i was suprised to see that most of the places we hunted last year were still holding water. most of the sloughs and other places up here in the hills have actually gained water within this past month and a half,


----------



## BigDuck (Sep 16, 2002)

Do any of you know how the water levels around devil's lake in comarison to last year? :beer:


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

BD----

big lake itself is down about .5 ft from last year, will probably drop another .5 ft through the fall if it doesn't rain....

overall water is still ok to good...but going the wrong direction.....


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

heres a good web page on the lake level....

http://nd.water.usgs.gov/pubs/key/d2.html


----------



## shawn114 (Aug 22, 2003)

when checking the radar over the summer, it seemed that norther ND and other areas got alot of rain, is this true. or is it that southern portions of the state that didn't get that much.


----------



## shawn114 (Aug 22, 2003)

did you guy's get enough snow so far to raise the water levels a lil bit?


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

Here is another web site that gives you and idea about how much moisture is in ND.

http://www.drought.unl.edu/dm/monitor.html


----------



## WhakGreenie03 (Feb 20, 2004)

i have land over by cando. The sloughs that we hunted were down quite a bit. Farmers that we talked to said that their cattle sloughs were even down, and pastures were brown. We might go through a little drought now, but that will only make vegitation better in upcoming years.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I hope we get a drought so ALL of the guides will loss their ***'s.


----------

